# What to study?



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi guys I want badly to learn but I'm thinking if I'd really be able to do that for now I'm so scared I suffer from problems with my stomach that keep me in home and when I go out I might get panic attacks so if you can share your experience with me like about what you're learning and than from there how the job will be or giving me direction (links) would help me a lot... I'm 25 and I can't move forward with my life


----------



## Ignea (Oct 10, 2011)

This will sound cheesy and completely idiotic but...Study what you like, what you love.Doing what you like is one of the few things that can motivate you to move on with your life. I?m finishing my graduation (History) and I know that if I had been studying something I wasn't passionate about I would have never managed to go to classes and stuff. As far as job perspectives go... Well, I plan to continue studying for as long as I can. Master, PhD.... That's my path. I paln to teach too, but that may be a bit harder to do. Time will tell, I guess. I don't regret my choice, tough.Also... Once in college make sure to know where the best bathrooms are. =D


----------



## Amber91 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey,I totally agree with Ignea! I am in my final year at uni studying biology, and my IBS started during my 2nd year exams (HELL!). Looking back I honestly don't know how I managed to get through those exams, but I reckon it is because I really love my subject and I am really focused on getting a career within research. I even ended up with a 2:1 overall for the year, pretty good considering I had terrible stomach cramps, needed the loo MAJORLY and had an extremely gurgley stomach. Over the summer I also did some work experience in a lab, which was really good, even though you have to have meetings and presentations (which made my IBS bad) you were also working on your own a lot of the time, carrying out research and you more or less set your own working hours which was really nice and everyone was really understanding of my condition.I have some really bad days and end up feeling like dropping out of uni and giving up but I know that won't help me in the long run, and I often try to make myself get into situations that I don't like (such as meetings and presentations) so that I become use to them and hopefully I will stop worrying about them and by IBS will be more controlled. Anything you want to do in life, go for it and grab it by the horns! Everyone has something that troubles them and many people have trouble with IBS but aren't likely to mention it. Don't worry what people think, do everything you can to get to where you want to be in life and if you have to take a few days off due to IBS then fine, do it, catch up and get back on with everything. People are a lot more understanding than you would think - as long as you have a valid reason (with a Drs note!). Good luck and hope everything works out for you - sorry for the essay!


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry guys I didn't see your replies ... I agree with what've said only that I don't know exactly what I want to do in life but I know in general that politics or physiology sound interesting and sure history but I don't know what will be about job?


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

If I'll pick up something that has to do with research so if I'll work on it is there working with many people or few?


----------



## karatejoe (Dec 3, 2011)

I have ibs-d and went to school for respiratory care. Its a 2 year associates degree in health science. Plus I had to do 1500 hours of clinicals. It can be done. Most of our suffering is mental. will I get to a bathroom? are there bathrooms? will people stare if I leave to go to the bathroom ? will I have a ibs-d attack ?I worry about this but I never have issues. Just plan your eating with your school schedule. The stress did get to me at times with tests. Immodium was and is my friend. Ive been a respiratory therapist for 9 years now. You can get thru the schooling.


----------

